# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  can someone post pics of legit Anavar

## Mitchell-999

so i know whats the real stuff, i can get hold some of these, but dont know if its the 'real deal'

----------


## Mitchell-999

Bump

----------


## Smart-tony

It is most likely UG stuff.

----------


## Mitchell-999

> It is most likely UG stuff.


sorry for stupid question.. what does UG mean?

----------


## AvMouse

I've always assumed ug-underground. Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## TRT2010

nope thats what it meens.. the first pick is not real Var

----------

